# League of Legends on Mac!



## KanjiKado (Apr 6, 2011)

*League of Legends*, aka LoL, (video) is an amazing DotA style MOBA game. It&#8217;s got to be my favorite game currently. Problem is, I&#8217;m a Mac gamer, and this game runs on windows. However, there&#8217;s a Mac client out there and it works just fine, just that there seems to be no way to install it. It&#8217;s one of the best games on Mac, just impossible to play. _Until now_.

I spent such a long time looking for a way to get the Mac client, and I found it, so I want to share the knowledge with the rest of the community so they don&#8217;t have to spend an entire week searching the Internet like I did. Anyways, I&#8217;ll put the instructions in an easy to follow, numbered order. Just follow them and You&#8217;ll have LoL working on your Mac.

It&#8217;s the most amazing free game I've ever played, I highly recommend you should check it out even if you're not a fan of the game style.

As for system requirements, I'm not sure about it. It runs more then perfectly fine on my MacBook Pro running 10.6.6

 First step is to *make an account* if you don&#8217;t already have one. Just go to the account creation page and fill in the required fields. This takes less then a minute.

 Once you have an account, you can *download and install* the disk image found here.

 *Mount the disk image and run the installer*. I believe this installs the Pando Media Booster (required to play the game?) and the LoL Mac client installer.

 *Run the file you just installed*. This will install the actual client and Adobe Air (also required to play?) People I&#8217;ve helped so far have had problems with this step if they don&#8217;t install Adobe Air or if they install the game under

Macintosh HD/Users/yourname/Applications

instead of

Macintosh HD/Applications


 Now that the file&#8217;s downloaded, *you need to run it*. IIRC, some generic windows will open and then close, and then the game won&#8217;t work. Next step is the hardest part of the installation.

 You need to *download and unzip* this file. You then need to take the 3 items in the unzipped folder and *copy them.* Then right click on the League of Legends file under applications and select &#8220;Show Package Contents&#8221;. Navigate to

Contents/Resources/Transgaming/c_drive/rads/projects/lol_launcher /releases/0.0.0.15 /Deploy

There will be one file there. Delete it, and *paste the 3 files* you copied earlier.

 *Launch the client*, and then it will install the latest patches. It usually gets stuck near the end and you have to force quit it and then launch again.

 That&#8217;s it! *You&#8217;re ready to play!* I hope you enjoy the game on Mac as much as I do 
Some other things that will help you enjoy the Mac client to the fullest extent:


It doesn&#8217;t currently seem to support USB headphones . You can work around this by using ones that use the headphone jack or just using your computer&#8217;s regular speakers.
When you&#8217;re done with a window, it minimizes instead of closing. This isn&#8217;t a big deal, just don&#8217;t mess around with it and nothing bad will happen.
If you do something out of the ordinary (such as let your computer go to sleep while the game is running) It occasionally won&#8217;t quit properly so next time you try to launch it, it won&#8217;t run. To fix this you need to either log out and log back in, or restart the computer. The game will be back to normal as soon as you do this, so you can go back to having fun.

Hope I was able to help. If you need any extra assistance, post here or PM me.


----------



## primestr (May 20, 2011)

Also took me about 2 weeks before I found the right way to install LOL.

Here are som tips and tricks on how to make it run more smooth on mac.
http://eu.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=132051


----------



## humanbeing (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks for sharing guys


----------



## KanjiKado (Sep 12, 2011)

Recently, Riot games has closed service to the Mac client. It's no longer possible to log in from a Mac, but a way to fix this has been found.

You need to download this file. Then right click on League of Legends and select "show package contents". Navigate to:

Contents/Resources/transgaming/c_drive/rads/projects/lol_launcher/releases/0.0.0.33/deploy

Place the file there and say "yes" to replace the old one.

Now league will run just fine 

I'll edit this into the original post once I can figure out how to edit posts again.


----------



## vinyasa (Sep 12, 2011)

I just got my first mac today.  i am trying to follow the instructions you have here. but when I go to run the LoL installer it says " error creating installation directory"  what do I do?


----------



## KanjiKado (Sep 12, 2011)

I had someone have that error before and I solved it by uploading my installed version of the client and having him download it and run it straight off. It would take pretty much all day for me to upload it again (lost the link). Here's my guesses to why it's not working/how to make it work:

-It's possible they blocked the mac downloader since they shut down the mac version of the game
-Make sure you have permissions to install
-Make sure you're installing the game under
Macintosh HD/Applications

instead of

Macintosh HD/Users/yourname/Applications

or vice versa
-You're running at least Mac OSX 10.6.6 and have a few gigs free space.

Aside from that, I'm honestly not sure. I haven't tried to install it anywhere else in a few months and I'm a bit sketchy remembering how the installer actually works.


----------



## hitochiisai (Sep 21, 2011)

I am still having issues. I cant even install it, this message pops up.


----------



## KanjiKado (Sep 21, 2011)

Again, I'm not an expert, but my guess as how to fix this would be to manually install adobe air. It also seems to _not_ work on 10.5, but will work 10.6 and 10.7. It wont run on a powerpc either. If you computer meets those specifications, I'd try installing it under a different location. If you're still unable to solve it, though, I'll upload the patched version of the client for you and vinyasa to use.


----------



## barneby001 (Oct 14, 2011)

KanjiKado said:


> I had someone have that error before and I solved it by uploading my installed version of the client and having him download it and run it straight off. It would take pretty much all day for me to upload it again (lost the link). Here's my guesses to why it's not working/how to make it work:
> 
> -It's possible they blocked the mac downloader since they shut down the mac version of the game
> -Make sure you have permissions to install
> ...



This worked thank you so much!!!!!! I am so happy right now


----------



## AgitatedLemon (Nov 2, 2011)

I downloaded and installed the game, and launched it fine. I try to go into the tutorial game, and the loading bar fills but the game crashes, and it just displays 

['.\string_s.c' (700)]::mbstowcs_s(): ERROR-> invalid parameter! {expression = 'invalid MBS character'}


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like a possible fix here:
http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=464957


----------



## AgitatedLemon (Nov 2, 2011)

DeltaMac said:


> Looks like a possible fix here:
> http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=464957



I tried that, and I can play now, but whenever I move the camera or move my character, the screen turns all white and tears... BADLY. If I had iShowU running I would have recorded it.

It was actually quite comedic.


----------



## Lasmudge (Dec 1, 2011)

Did everything, worked my way through the download and install, got to the login page and it comes up with:

'Client version 1.48.11_11_22_18_07 is rejected by server.'

When I click log in.
Help please?


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like a lot of players are reporting that issue with the latest update or patch.
http://www.google.com/search?client...18_07+is+rejected+by+server&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
If you look at some of the threads listed on that Google page, you'll see a variety of fixes. The most common seems to change your DNS settings to public servers.


----------



## Lasmudge (Dec 1, 2011)

Okay but when I change the region and everything it takes it back to the original Riot Games launching system, so then i delete the files and copy paste the three from this site in and then it comes up with undefined and then it just keeps going round in circles?!


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 1, 2011)

Post your question to the LOL support site. There's several in that google search results that I posted.


----------



## blessed1079 (Dec 2, 2011)

Install lower version after that you over ride it with latest version, got it?!


----------



## thunderarab (Jan 5, 2012)

hi i have problem with lol. i did every thing that you said but there when i needed to delete files there were more then one file. i deleted them and put those tat i needed to copy. instalation started but it is writen on all things undefined and it stay on 1/4 of instalation. can you help?

thx


----------



## nightfall (Jan 30, 2012)

what do i do for step three to get to step 4. i dont quite understand. I'm not that smart with downloading stuff, putting it into certain files and all that stuff haha.. please dumb it down for me. thanks!


----------



## danielrheath (Feb 3, 2012)

vinyasa said:


> I just got my first mac today.  i am trying to follow the instructions you have here. but when I go to run the LoL installer it says " error creating installation directory"  what do I do?



I figured this error out, but it's a bit tricky.

First, open Terminal.app (it's in Applications/Utilities)

Then type (or paste) the following in to the terminal which opens:

sudo chmod a+w  /Library/Application\ Support/

This will ask you for your password. Type it into the terminal app.

Then type/paste this one:

mkdir -p "/Library/Application Support/Media Booster"

After that, it should be able to install.


----------



## KingOfDCP (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you, it works


----------



## Alyzabeth (Feb 13, 2012)

I just followed all the steps and everything went great until I launched the game. It loaded fine, but a message saying the "Closed Beta for Mac Client is Over" starting Sept 6, 2011. It looks like some of you have gotten around it.

I followed the original instructions to the letter and it worked perfect.
Only difference was this:
Contents/Resources/Transgaming/c_drive/rads/projects/lol_launcher /releases/*0.0.0.15* /Deploy
Contents/Resources/Transgaming/c_drive/rads/projects/lol_launcher /releases/*0.0.0.54* /Deploy

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bellajynx (Sep 22, 2012)

KanjiKado said:


> I had someone have that error before and I solved it by uploading my installed version of the client and having him download it and run it straight off. It would take pretty much all day for me to upload it again (lost the link). Here's my guesses to why it's not working/how to make it work:
> 
> -It's possible they blocked the mac downloader since they shut down the mac version of the game
> -Make sure you have permissions to install
> ...





I am still having the same problem,
I have 7.32 GB free
I have stored it under Macintosh HD/Applications


But I still get that error message every time I try and run it on the step to open the client
Am I doing something wrong? 
Really confused, help! D:


----------



## Bellajynx (Sep 22, 2012)

Though i just upgraded to mountain lion 10.8.0. ?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 22, 2012)

You said you get an error message.
There's 3 or 4 error messages reported in this thread.
Which error message do you get?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 22, 2012)

Bellajynx said:


> Though i just upgraded to mountain lion 10.8.0. ?



Have you now updated to 10.8.2?


----------



## Tarzos (Nov 2, 2012)

KanjiKado said:


> *League of Legends*, aka LoL, (video) is an amazing DotA style MOBA game. Its got to be my favorite game currently. Problem is, Im a Mac gamer, and this game runs on windows. However, theres a Mac client out there and it works just fine, just that there seems to be no way to install it. Its one of the best games on Mac, just impossible to play. _Until now_.
> 
> I spent such a long time looking for a way to get the Mac client, and I found it, so I want to share the knowledge with the rest of the community so they dont have to spend an entire week searching the Internet like I did. Anyways, Ill put the instructions in an easy to follow, numbered order. Just follow them and Youll have LoL working on your Mac.
> 
> ...



Hi, im new at LOL, i want to play it, and hav fun there. If you can help me, and have skype, add me: Satains is my name. We can take Share Screen, so i can show you. If you really want to help me, plz take contact!
-Tarzos


----------



## pampa le cactus (Dec 16, 2012)

hello
i'm french and i have maybe not understand something in your explication but when i try to install the game in MacintoshHD/ applications a message appear : "error guetting the statues of the transfer 1100: allocating place " and when i try to install the game in the default file /destok i have 0 KBs and the same message appear, moreover a file appear on the desk and say :

Last login: Sun Dec 16 12:28:02 on ttys000
/Users/yrougny/Desktop/LeagueofLegendsBeta.dmg.downloading ; exit;
macbook-de-y-rougny:~ yrougny$ /Users/yrougny/Desktop/LeagueofLegendsBeta.dmg.downloading ; exit;
-bash: /Users/yrougny/Desktop/LeagueofLegendsBeta.dmg.downloading: cannot execute binary file
logout

[Opération terminée]

i have installed adobe air but it doesn't work... help ? ^^


----------



## Solid68900 (Dec 26, 2012)

Its taking me soo &*&**%$ long and keeps on going like 2hrs 30mins next 3hrs 55 mins sooo annoying whats up with dat


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 26, 2012)

If you are on step 7, and the progress seems to have stopped...


> Launch the client, and then it will install the latest patches. It usually gets stuck near the end and you have to force quit it and then launch again.


then, you should force quit, and then launch again.

Or, you can explain what 'dat' is.


----------



## agfun4.com (May 1, 2018)

Thanks For the share and i am find the answer of game lol Of Download game file size recently i am read the article on agfun4 butt some clear but some not anyone help me


----------



## macinfluence (Feb 3, 2020)

Yeah, guys! I like LOL too!


----------

